# SoCal V !



## smokeymo (Jan 1, 2000)

Check it out please.....http://www.cgarsltd.com/socalv2004.htm

Best

SmokeyMo


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Mitch!

Thanks for the photos!!

They look great!

Barry


----------



## smokeymo (Jan 1, 2000)

mmmmmmmm ....Fillys cream puffs ( said in Homer Simpson voice) 

SmokeyMo :al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

LOL! Great pics Mitch!!!


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey Mitch nice caption on my pic. "Where has my cigar 
gone?" :r 
P.S. I have another one of those 5 1/2 X 60 custom rolled in the travel-dor for you!!! See you in Vegas :al 
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

poker said:


> LOL! Great pics Mitch!!!


Just a word to the wise regarding the famous "EL" or Edición Limitada.

This series of cigars is just a way to use up crappy H-2000 wrapper that tasted so bad thay had to cook it to make Havana Maduros so that stupid US based cigar collectors would buy their "Limited Edition".

Stay away from EL's

Titus


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Titus said:


> Just a word to the wise regarding the famous "EL" or Edición Limitada.
> 
> This series of cigars is just a way to use up crappy H-2000 wrapper that tasted so bad thay had to cook it to make Havana Maduros so that stupid US based cigar collectors would buy their "Limited Edition".
> 
> ...


 Glad you could fill us in on that. Especially in this thread.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Matt R said:


> Glad you could fill us in on that. Especially in this thread.


HAHAHAHAHAHHAAH, yeah great timing. Also, a truly awe inspiring first post

sup with the guns?


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for sharing the pics Mitch! Also, thanks for your support of SoCal herf & LOL herfs. 

My wife really liked the 'cute little asian poker doll'! 

Brings back some great memories from just two weeks ago - guess we have 50 weeks to wait until SoCal VI.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Great batch of pics mitch!
was a blast getting to herf with you again.
looking forward to next time !

k

and may i add for those that were unable to attend mitch also purchased at least 1 box of cigars (perhaps more,my memory is a little hazy beer,scotch,
jagermiester,vodka,champaign,wine) during the auctions and immediately 
passed them around to others to sample.

THANK YOU MITCHELL !
for your support in all of our charity fundraising events.

kerry


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Great pictures Mitch!!!!

Once again, your generosity was truly awe inspiring.  *


----------



## SLR (Jan 1, 2000)

Oye Titus, looks like I need to teach you BB etiquete. Ju not off too a good start my friend.

Hey guys bash the living daylights out of this Jabronie Newbie Puke, we need to teach our new friend some manners :fu 

Titus... lesson JUAN, introduce yourself first before you go shitting on the beloved EL's :w See you Sunday? :al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

SLR said:


> Hey guys bash the living daylights out of this Jabronie Newbie Puke, we need to teach our new friend some manners


Naw, we'll just ignore him like we do on the patio :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SmokeyMo --

Great pictures. Some had me ROFLMAO, others had me smiling nostalgically; but all had me smiling & looking forward to the next great get together.

Oh, BTW, great Bobblehead!!

Mo (The Man)


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Mitch. Had a great time at SC5. 

BTW,

SLR lay off of TIGHTASS err I mean TITUS. :r


----------



## SVTNate (Dec 22, 2003)

Holy crap, Titus! What's up, He-bro? You flaked on us tonight.... see you tomorrow at Zippy's. 

Bring lots of cigars, I'll smoke all your Partagas Piramides :w


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Titus said:


> Just a word to the wise regarding the famous "EL" or Edición Limitada.
> 
> This series of cigars is just a way to use up crappy H-2000 wrapper that tasted so bad thay had to cook it to make Havana Maduros so that stupid US based cigar collectors would buy their "Limited Edition".
> 
> ...


Hey, who let this guy in here :c  
Titus, it's about time


----------



## morenoloco (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL... Titus is alive and well!!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Mitch, all that great scotch Kerry was giving you was my bottle of Glenfid 21yo (aged in cuban rum barrells)
I know, funny comment posting 5 yrs later :smile:
Hope to be drinking some of your booze pretty soon LOL!


----------



## smokeymo (Jan 1, 2000)

Heehee look forward to being back in Socal soon 

SmokeyMo


----------

